
RimWorld Dev Assailed by Rock, Paper, Shotgun Over Gender Politics - oridecon
http://www.oneangrygamer.net/2016/11/rimworld-dev-assailed-by-rock-paper-shotgun-over-gender-politics/15735/
======
danso
FWIW, it's better to look at the original article (and the dev's extensive
comments), rather than the submitted blog post:

[https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2016/11/02/rimworld-code-
an...](https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2016/11/02/rimworld-code-analysis/)

\-- I say this in the interested of focusing on the technical detail that RPS
brought up, rather than the gender-politics-flame-war that has arisen. Not
that I agree with RPS's judgment, but I appreciate that a game journalism site
actually looked at source code to make an argument -- even if I don't agree
with the argument.

Though I'm a bit biased. I _love_ RimWorld -- it's like a vastly simplified,
more accessible Dwarf Fortress, which sounds like faint praise but is meant as
a compliment to both DF and to RW.

------
seany
Nice to see more balanced sites like oneangrygamer on here.

